# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یک پشت کنکوری در هشتمین سال

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها.

کم و بیش میشناسین منو از بس که غر زدم اینجا. 24 سالمه، امسال هشتمین سال پشت کنکوریمه. درس خوان نیستم، طوری که سال قبل روانشناسی آزاد ثبت نام کردم ولی نتونستم بخونم. تنبلی میکنم، اضطراب شدید دارم، صبح تا شب سرم تو گوشی و لپ تاپه، الکی ول میچرخم. با پدرم قهرم و خودمو تو اتاق حبس میکنم مبادا که درباره درسم باهام حرف بزنن. میدونن که نمیخونم. بهشون دروغ گفتم که امسال میخوام پایه ام رو تقویت کنم و سال بعد برم خارج بخونم. ولی میدونم که بازم قراره ول بچرخم. میدونم که نمیخونم. از یک طرف فکر میکنم روانشناسی یا هر رشته ای غیر از پزشکی و دندانپزشکی برای من تو این سن خجالت آور و بی فایده است، انگار عمرمو الکی سوزوندم این همه سال. از یک طرف هم مطمئنم اگه برم خارج هم نمیتونم بخونم چون پایه ام ضعیفه. خانواده ام میگن همین امسال برم. من که ریاضی اول ابتداییم رو یادم رفته حتی. من نمیتونم بهشون بفهمونم من واقعاً به این یکسال برای تقویت خودم احتیاج دارم. من خیلی تحمل کردم بچه ها. من مشکلات زیادی دارم که کسی درک نمیکنه و همین همه چی رو بدتر کرده. فکر کنم واقعاً دیگه چاره ای جز تموم کردن زندگیم ندارم. فقط اومدم به همه تون بگم. خواهش میکنم پشت کنکور نمونید. تحت هر شرایطی با کنکور اولتون برین دانشگاه و خداحافظ.*

----------


## bahra

> *سلام بچه ها.
> 
> کم و بیش میشناسین منو از بس که غر زدم اینجا. 24 سالمه، امسال هشتمین سال پشت کنکوریمه. درس خوان نیستم، طوری که سال قبل روانشناسی آزاد ثبت نام کردم ولی نتونستم بخونم. تنبلی میکنم، اضطراب شدید دارم، صبح تا شب سرم تو گوشی و لپ تاپه، الکی ول میچرخم. با پدرم قهرم و خودمو تو اتاق حبس میکنم مبادا که درباره درسم باهام حرف بزنن. میدونن که نمیخونم. بهشون دروغ گفتم که امسال میخوام پایه ام رو تقویت کنم و سال بعد برم خارج بخونم. ولی میدونم که بازم قراره ول بچرخم. میدونم که نمیخونم. از یک طرف فکر میکنم روانشناسی یا هر رشته ای غیر از پزشکی و دندانپزشکی برای من تو این سن خجالت آور و بی فایده است، انگار عمرمو الکی سوزوندم این همه سال. از یک طرف هم مطمئنم اگه برم خارج هم نمیتونم بخونم چون پایه ام ضعیفه. خانواده ام میگن همین امسال برم. من که ریاضی اول ابتداییم رو یادم رفته حتی. من نمیتونم بهشون بفهمونم من واقعاً به این یکسال برای تقویت خودم احتیاج دارم. من خیلی تحمل کردم بچه ها. من مشکلات زیادی دارم که کسی درک نمیکنه و همین همه چی رو بدتر کرده. فکر کنم واقعاً دیگه چاره ای جز تموم کردن زندگیم ندارم. فقط اومدم به همه تون بگم. خواهش میکنم پشت کنکور نمونید. تحت هر شرایطی با کنکور اولتون برین دانشگاه و خداحافظ.*


سلام
این چه تفکر اشتباهیه که بعد چند سال کنکور باید رشته پزشکی و دندان قبول شد
بخدا همه زندگی کنکور نیست!
از همین روانشناسی هم اگه واقعا تلاش کنی میشه به اندازه پزشک درآمد داشت.
اینکه همیشه تو گوشی و لپ تاپی رو باید کنترل کنی وگرنه هرسال نتیجه همین آش و همین کاسه هست. من خودم فقط با برنامه ریزی میتونم کنترل کنم. اگه برنامه ریزی کنی و بهش پایبند باشی راحت می تونی کنترلش کنی.
اگه فکر میکنی اشتباهات این چند سالتو شناسایی کردی و راه حل داری یجوری خانواده رو قانع کن و برای هدفت بیشتر تلاش کن
اگه شرایط خارج رفتن رو داری و از لحاظ تحصیل و درآمد و آینده شغلی مطمئنی دریغ نکن و برو حتما
اینو هم بدون که پشت کنکور بودن جرم نیست

----------


## Bookworm81

به نظرم با یک روانشناس یا مشاور خبره مشورت کنید. 
خیلی میتونه کمکتون کنه.
امیدوارم موفق باشید در هر جایی که هستید.❤️

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi


 از یک طرف فکر میکنم روانشناسی یا هر رشته ای غیر از پزشکی و دندانپزشکی برای من تو این سن خجالت آور و بی فایده است


چه فکر احمقانه ای
شما هم خدا رو میخواید هم خرما رو . 
هم میخواید بخوابید و تلاش نکنید و هم پزشکی و دندون را میخواهید و هر چه غیر از این باشد برای شما افت دارد . 
لطفا کمی بازتر نگاه کنید . مثلا قدم به عرصه هنر بگذارید .*

----------


## Haghgo

سلام عزیز دل :Yahoo (4): 
باور کن ارزش نداره خودتو انقد عذاب بدی.به پشمت که قبول نشدی :Yahoo (4): 
درسته که زندگی خیلی چندشه خیلی تهوع اوره خیلی سخته ولی با این وجود تنها چیزیه که داریم و بعضی وقتام قشنگیاشو ممکنه نشونمون بده .
اگه زبانت خوبه  و با این وضعت می کشی برو خارج الان همه آرزوشونه از ایران در رن  :Yahoo (4): اونجام خیلی خفن نیستن نگران باش. آسمون خدا همه جاش ی رنگه.چون که کنکور اینجا رو به اندازه کافی دادی و کارت از این حرفا گذشته.
ی مدت فجازیو رها کن.خود اینستا باعث هر چی درده( لختیها عاقلند که میگویند باید به طبیعت برگشت، انسان هر چه از طبیعت دور بشود بدبخت‌تر میشود. آفتاب طلایی، چشمه‌های درخشان، میوه‌های گوارا، هوای لطیف.)صادق هدایتم به این نکته ظریف اشاره میکنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
حرف مردمم به پشمت مگه اونا جای تو زندگی  می کنن.یجوری میگی 24 سالته ادم احساس میکنه سن نوحو داری:/
از کنکور برای خودت یه تراژدیه دردناک نساز.یه چیزی بوده گذشته دیگه.دندون پزشک یا پزشک یا معلم یا کارمند یا هر چی به هر حال ی چیزی پیدا می کنیم که براش حرص بزنیم.این حرص همیشه  با ماست همیشه ی چیزی کمه همیشه یه چیزی ناتمومه همیشه یه خلایی توی وجودمون هست.همیشه و همیشه...(به قول شاعر هر طور زندگی می کنم بازم یه چیزی کم میاد)این پیشفرضی که برات ایجاد شده بخاطر جو حاکم  که باید حتما تو ی چیز بخصوص درس بخونی.این تابو را بشکن.تو فکر می کنی این خلا با پزشکی حل میشه ولی تفکرت اشتباهه:/
در مورد رشته های دیگم اینجوری فکر نکن .یعنی مثلا این مملکت  مثلا کارمند بانک نمی خواد !!!!!داری برای خودت حاشیه می سازی.
امیدوارم حرفهایم مفید فایده بوده باشد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MMdibi

> *سلام بچه ها.
> 
>  فقط اومدم به همه تون بگم. خواهش میکنم پشت کنکور نمونید. تحت هر شرایطی با کنکور اولتون برین دانشگاه و خداحافظ.*



نمی دونم چی بگم
ولی اصولا اغلب افرادی که سا اول کنکورو تر زدن، بد خوندن که سال بعد بهتر میشه رتبه شون ،خیلی کمه که سال بعد بخونه و رتبه اش بد تر شه.

----------


## telma_alen

ماهیچ ما نگاه
مخصوصا با جوابای دوستان :Yahoo (65):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

حالا چرا خودتون رو محدود کردید به تحصیل و دانشگاه رفتن؟ حالا به هر دلیلی جفت و جور نشده دیگه. بیخیالش بشید‌. برید سمت یه هدف و مسیر جدید.

----------


## zahra.km

خب اگه شرایط خارج رفتن رو داری چرا دست دست میکنی؟ 
برو و همونجا یه رشته رو بخون و لذتش رو ببر.یه زندگی جدید تو یه محیط جدید. آینده ی خیلی بهتری هم در انتظارته
راستش من زندگی تو خارج با یه شغل معمول رو به پزشکی اینجا ترجیح میدم.حیف این فرصت نیست که میخوای از دست بدی؟

----------


## Landling

*برعکس دوستان که میگن برو خارج من نظرم اینه تا زمانی که مشکل تنبلی و بی انگیزگیت رو کامل حل نکنی همه چیز فقط بدتر میشه نه بهتر
تازه خارج که بری فشار روحی و دوری از خانواده هم به اینا اضافه میشه.
به نظرم حتما پیش یه روانپزشک یا زوانشناس برو که احتمالا اونم معرفیت میکنه به روان درمانگر برای جلسات هفتگی مشاوره . خیلی کمکت میکنه حتما امتحان کن*

----------


## .Delaram

کلا تو این جا هیچکس نمیتونه کمکت کنه از یه مشاور خوب کمک بگیر اگه اصفهان یا تهران زندگی میکنی میتونم بهت معرفی کنم
و یه نکته ی دیگه منم ۲۴ سالمه و میخوام پرستاری بخونم و بنظرم اصلا خجالت آور نیست ۱۹ سالگیم میتونستم برم پرستاری ولی نرفتم مردم هرجوری من زندگی کنم حرف میزنن بهتره طوری زندگی کنم که خودم میخوام

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_ببین من یه دوست دارم عین خودت ... یعنی کلا از درس خوشش نمیاد .... تنبل و اینا نیست ها فقط ذهنش بدرد درس نمیخوره.... الان رفته دنبال علاقش یعنی عکاسی .... و داره تو یه آتلیه کار میکنه ... 
همه ادما یه هنر دارن .... ببین هنر تو چیه .....
قرار نیست همه با کنکور موفق بشن تو زندگی شون .... بعدشم 24 سالته مگه چیه ؟؟؟
فکر کردم  نزدیک 30 هستی  
هنوز جوونی کلی راه داری به زندگیت .... بعد من نمیدونم شرایط مالیت چطوریه ولی اینطور که میگی انگار الحمد لله وضعتون خوبه ( خاج رفتن و...) 
پس فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشی اگه دوست داشته باشی یه سالن ارایشی ... یا یه چیز مثلش بزنی همونجا کار کنی .... چون درامد داره فکر نکن همه چی تو پزشکیه و دندونه ....
_

----------


## Sarira

ببین دوست عزیز 
عمه گرامی بنده توی 40سالگیییییی رفته غیرانتفاعی روانشناسی خونده ارشدشم از همون غیرانتفاعی گرفته تازه سهمیه هیئت علمیم استفاده کردن بانو :Yahoo (4): 
الان هیشکی نمیگه ازچه دانشگاهی گرفتی یا چی بودی یا چی همه میگن ارشد روانشناسی گرفته بنظرم اگر علاقه داری که شاید یه کوچولو داشتی که اونو انتخاب کردی برو و ادامش بده تا تهش برو 
عمم اولش میگفت.پزشکی.میخوام حالا دنبال مرکز مشاوره زدنه 
همونو برو بعدشم دفتر مشاوره بزن شیک و مجلسی

----------


## Azad05

> *سلام بچه ها.
> 
> کم و بیش میشناسین منو از بس که غر زدم اینجا. 24 سالمه، امسال هشتمین سال پشت کنکوریمه. درس خوان نیستم، طوری که سال قبل روانشناسی آزاد ثبت نام کردم ولی نتونستم بخونم. تنبلی میکنم، اضطراب شدید دارم، صبح تا شب سرم تو گوشی و لپ تاپه، الکی ول میچرخم. با پدرم قهرم و خودمو تو اتاق حبس میکنم مبادا که درباره درسم باهام حرف بزنن. میدونن که نمیخونم. بهشون دروغ گفتم که امسال میخوام پایه ام رو تقویت کنم و سال بعد برم خارج بخونم. ولی میدونم که بازم قراره ول بچرخم. میدونم که نمیخونم. از یک طرف فکر میکنم روانشناسی یا هر رشته ای غیر از پزشکی و دندانپزشکی برای من تو این سن خجالت آور و بی فایده است، انگار عمرمو الکی سوزوندم این همه سال. از یک طرف هم مطمئنم اگه برم خارج هم نمیتونم بخونم چون پایه ام ضعیفه. خانواده ام میگن همین امسال برم. من که ریاضی اول ابتداییم رو یادم رفته حتی. من نمیتونم بهشون بفهمونم من واقعاً به این یکسال برای تقویت خودم احتیاج دارم. من خیلی تحمل کردم بچه ها. من مشکلات زیادی دارم که کسی درک نمیکنه و همین همه چی رو بدتر کرده. فکر کنم واقعاً دیگه چاره ای جز تموم کردن زندگیم ندارم. فقط اومدم به همه تون بگم. خواهش میکنم پشت کنکور نمونید. تحت هر شرایطی با کنکور اولتون برین دانشگاه و خداحافظ.*


نمیدونم شما ک شرایط تحصیلِ خارجو داشتی چرا ایقد پشت موندی
ولی گیرم همون سال اول میرفتی دانشگاه از این رشته های ابکیو میخوندی میشد 22سالت اخرشم هیچی
هنوز تازه اوله راهه چیو تموم کنی یجور میگی انگار 40سالته
اگه شرایط روحیت اقتضا میکنه  امسالم بخون خانواده تو یجوری راضی کن
اگم ن همون روانشناسیو بخون عالیه شرایطتتم برا کلینیک زدن خوبه ک
20 تا 30 سال برا اینده ساختنه هنوز فرصت مونده
تواین چن سال پشت کنکور ی تجربه هایی بدست اوردی 
هیچ چیزیم بی حکمت نیس شاید بقول دوستی  اگه دانشگا میرفتی تواین شرایط کرونا الان نبودی

نترس منم 24 سالمه:  ))

----------


## اسكار

سلام دوستان ببخشيد من نفهميدم چرا ايشون اگه ميخوان برن خارج بايد پايه شون رو قوي كنن؟!  مگر اينكه منظورشون اين باشه كه مدرك زبان بگيرن يا يه چيزي .ني ني جان من يه مدت زيادي خيلي تو حال و هواي خارج بودم باور كن با اين شرايط خارج رفتن رو پيشنهاد نميكنم اولا مدرك زبان ميخواد بعدشم يه ازمون ازت. ميگيرن اروپا كه اگه قبول نشي همون بار اول نهايت دوم بايد بري پيرا بخوني يا برگردي ايران.دانشگاه هاي تركيه هم شده مسخره بازي با غرور افريني و صندلي خريدن هموطنان عزيز
باور كن من ميشناسم كسي كه پزشكي ايتاليا ميخونه و روزانه ١٠ ساعت درس ميخونه حالا يه روز آف
بازم خودت ميدوني

----------


## CrdTr-

چرا فکرمیکنی حتما باید "خانم دکتر" بشی تا عمرت رو نسوزونده باشی؟
این همه راه، این همه مسیر. حتما باید دکتر بشی؟ کلی آدم تو کلی رشته دیگه به بالاترین درجات رسیدن و موفق بودن. آیا این علاقه به دکتر شدن علاقۀ قلبیه یا صرفا به خاطر اسم و پرستیژشه؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*تو  مطمئن باش پزشکیم قبول شی ی ترم بیشتر نمیکشی !
منم مث توام
من تا حدی فکر کردم ک ی سال بشینم بخونم فقط رتبم خوب شه و پزشکی قبول شم حتی بعدش نرم دانشگاه !  
ینی فقط همین مهم ! 
ما رد دادیم
حرفامون برای بقیه خنده دار و مسخرس!
ولی سعی کن سرگرم ی چی بشی
کاری
درسی
خارج رفتن دردسرای خودش داره ! اگ پول داشته باشی برای همیشه و به قصد زندگی کردن بری خب بجثش جداس !
اما برای درس بری خب اونجا فرش قرمز برای همه پهن نکردن که ! 
اگ همیطوری و صرفا برای گذروندن ی تایمی میخوای بری خارج و دو سال دیگ سرافکنده برگردی ! همون هزینه هاشو تو ایران صرف خوشی و خودت کن !*

----------


## Saeed79

*چرا همه سعی میکنن با حرف ایشون رو به اصطلاح هدایت کنن ؟!
ایشون 8 سال این حرفا و پیشنهادا رو شنیده مطمئن باشین دنبال راه حل من و شما نیست . گوشش پره
راه حل ایشون صحبت با روانشناسه ولی وقتی خودشون نمیخوان کاری از من و شما ساخته نیست
*

----------


## aria01876

> *سلام بچه ها.
> 
> کم و بیش میشناسین منو از بس که غر زدم اینجا. 24 سالمه، امسال هشتمین سال پشت کنکوریمه. درس خوان نیستم، طوری که سال قبل روانشناسی آزاد ثبت نام کردم ولی نتونستم بخونم. تنبلی میکنم، اضطراب شدید دارم، صبح تا شب سرم تو گوشی و لپ تاپه، الکی ول میچرخم. با پدرم قهرم و خودمو تو اتاق حبس میکنم مبادا که درباره درسم باهام حرف بزنن. میدونن که نمیخونم. بهشون دروغ گفتم که امسال میخوام پایه ام رو تقویت کنم و سال بعد برم خارج بخونم. ولی میدونم که بازم قراره ول بچرخم. میدونم که نمیخونم. از یک طرف فکر میکنم روانشناسی یا هر رشته ای غیر از پزشکی و دندانپزشکی برای من تو این سن خجالت آور و بی فایده است، انگار عمرمو الکی سوزوندم این همه سال. از یک طرف هم مطمئنم اگه برم خارج هم نمیتونم بخونم چون پایه ام ضعیفه. خانواده ام میگن همین امسال برم. من که ریاضی اول ابتداییم رو یادم رفته حتی. من نمیتونم بهشون بفهمونم من واقعاً به این یکسال برای تقویت خودم احتیاج دارم. من خیلی تحمل کردم بچه ها. من مشکلات زیادی دارم که کسی درک نمیکنه و همین همه چی رو بدتر کرده. فکر کنم واقعاً دیگه چاره ای جز تموم کردن زندگیم ندارم. فقط اومدم به همه تون بگم. خواهش میکنم پشت کنکور نمونید. تحت هر شرایطی با کنکور اولتون برین دانشگاه و خداحافظ.*



هیچ تلاشی نه برای بهتر شدن وضعیت الانتون و نه برای قبولی توی رشته ای که میخواید نمیکنید و از طرفی اعتقاد دارید روانشناسی و هر رشته ای غیر از پزشکی و دندون برای شما خجالت آور بی فایده اس به نظر من روانشناسی که سهله هیچ رشته ای برای شما مناسب نیست تا موقعی که چنین نگرشی داشته باشید

گذشته از این طبق گفته خودتون شما توی سال هایی که پشت کنکور بودید تلاشی نکردید و دارید به بقیه به کسانی که شاید سال اول کنکور با فضای کنکور آشنا نباشن شاید به خاطر لجبازی درس نخونن و به هزاران دلیل دیگه سال اول به هدفشون نرسن و میخوتن دوباره پشت کنکور بمونن و ایندفعه تمام تلاششون رو بکنن توصیه میکند پشت کنکور نمونید؟ واقعا خنده داره

----------


## lix_Max

*سه نفر از همکلاسیای خودم 
نزدیک به ۳۰ سالشونه با اینکه ترم دو هستیم !!!! شما تازه ۲۴ سالته ! اما بحث اینکه کنکور بدی یا ندی جداس . اما اگه میخوای بازم تلاش کنی فقط بدون ک دیر نیست . اگه هم میتونی بری خارج ک خیلی بهتره*

----------


## Behnam10

> * فقط اومدم به همه تون بگم. خواهش میکنم پشت کنکور نمونید. تحت هر شرایطی با کنکور اولتون برین دانشگاه و خداحافظ.*


اینکه هیشکی پشت کنکور نمونه که اصولا منطقی نیست ... من خودم دو سال پشت کنکور بودم ؛ ولی خب الان که تازه اواخر علوم پایه هستم ، مجبورم به مراتب خیلی بیشتر از دوره کنکورم درس بخونم و حجم مطالب و دروس خیلی خیلی بیشتر از کنکوره . تازه وارد فاز بالینی که بشیم ، حجم درس هامون دو برابر هم میشه . اینکه کنکور بدید و به هر طریقی هم رشته های علوم پزشکی رو قبول بشید ، تازه اول مسیره و باید تازه درس خوندن جدی رو شروع کنید ... اونم یه سری مطالب کاملا مفهومی که نیاز به درک و تجزیه تحلیل داره ..
پس با خودتون دو دو تا چهار تا کنید و اگه واقعا کشش درس خوندن زیاد روزانه اونم به مدت 6-7 سال رو دارید ، وارد این رشته ها بشید و الکی عمرتون رو هدر ندید ... همه ی افراد استعداد هایی دارند که اگه برن دنبال علاقشون و بهترین اون فیلد کاری باشند ، قطعا میتونند خیلی خیلی موفق تر از پزشک یا مهندسین معمولی جامعه باشند .... این که الان کمتر از پزشکی براتون افت داره ، به عنوان یه برادر کوچیکتر میگم که این عمرته که داره میگذره و تمام سال هایی که میتونستی ازش لذت ببری ، اضطراب کنکور و ... رو داشتی ؛ پس از الان به بعد دیگه لذت ببر و دنبال علایقت باش .

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

نمیدونم برای اولین بار چه کسی برای موفقیت سن رو تعریف کرد ؟ یعنی اومد و باعث این تفکر در ذهن من و شما شد که اگر ۱۸ رفتیم دانشگاه موفقیم فلان رشته رفتیم موفقیم و اگر غیر از بشه خجالت اوره و  و مردم چی میگن و اینا  :Yahoo (1):  بابا من ی سال رتبه ام خیلی خوب شد( از نظر خودم) در حد بینایی سنجی یا کاردرمانی تهران که الان عاشقشم  پدر و مادر من مدام گفتن پزشکی پزشکی بمون بخون ی عده هیچی ندون اطراف هم بهم گفتن بری این رشته باید اینطوری کنی اونطوری کنی . منم نرفتم و موندم و موندم و الان اوردن اون رتبه برام شده آرزو. ولی باز همه ی اینا رو به فال نیک میگیرم( چاره ای جز این ندارم  ) و میخوام دوباره زندگیم رو بسازم.  نمیگم پزشکی و دندون فلانه و خوشبختی نمیاره چرا ک خوشبختی میاره، ولی از راه های دیگه هم میشه به خوشبختی رسید . خواهش میکنم فقط دنیا رو برای خودت بن بست نبین . نمیگم کنکور بده نمیگم کنکور نده اینا همشون بستگی داره به تصمیم خودت ولی هر کدوم رو که خواستی این بار تمام وجودت رو بذار براش . به قول دکتر عظیمی جنگههه دیگه رقابت نیست . ی بار یکی از افرادی که به شدت دوستشون دارم و پزشکی دانمارک میخونن ی استوری گذاشتن که استاد ۹۰ سالشون پیانو خریده که یاد بگیره بعد جوون ایرانی ۲۳ ساله چون کنکورش خوب نشده فکر میکنه دنیا به آخر رسیده ( خودم رو میگم) بزرگ شم کاشکی  :Yahoo (4):  
پ.ن: ی چیزی یادم افتاد ی دختر خانمی هست که بازم خیلی دوستشون دارم سال ۱۰ ام قبول شدن دندون ولی به قول خودشون اون ۱۰ سال رو زندگی کردن . کاری که من نکردم و برای همین خسته شدم از ادامه راه . مثلا جمله ی " از مسیر لذت ببر" برای من خنده دار ترین جمله است چون نتونستم هیچ زمانی این کار رو کنم حتی وانمود کنم که دارم از مسیر لذت میبرم چون مدام به آخر قضیه نگاه کردم یا سال های قبل خودم رو دیدم و گفتم نمیتونی و نمیشه . ی مدتی به خودت استراحت بده رفیق و بعد دوباره این راه رو اگر خواستی شروع کن . من که بهت افتخار میکنم و بهت خسته نباشید میگم راه طولانی اومدی،هر کسی نمیتونه ، بااراده ای که من دیدم و خودت تقویتش کنی میتونی چیزی که میخوای رو عملی کنی  . برات از صمیم قلبم آرزوی موفقیت میکنم .

----------


## اسكار

سلام ني ني جان ميشه خصوصي رو چك كني؟!

----------


## thanks god

ول کن درس رو عزیز

برو بیرون حال کن بدون دغدغه درس و زندگی و آینده ، *تو همین ثانیه زندگی کن* و لذت ببر ، بعدشم بگو گور بابای درس و مشق و هرچی کتاب و دفتره ، من میخوام برم دنبال چیزی که علاقه دارم

ببین از چی تو زندگی خوشت میاد ، مثلا آشپزی ، خیاطی ، آرایشگری و ... ی عالمه کار باحال و جذاب تو دنیا وجود داره ، انصافا حیف نیست تو زندگی ب این قشنگی دنبال پزشکی باشه؟ خنده داره دیگه شما عظمت کائنات رو ببین ، حیف نیست در این جهان به این عظمت شما دنبال یدونه برگه کاغذ ب نام مدرک پزشکی باشی و عمرت رو بزاری روی تشخیص بیماری چن تا پیرمرد و پیرزن  :Yahoo (94): 
باور کن اعصاب خوردیه

پول هم ک ماشالا الان شما تو هرچی مهارت داشته باشی ، دنبالت میاد { میگم مهارت نه مدرک } ، هررررررررررچی ، شما کارت خوب باشه بقیه اش خودش میاد ، شما نقاش ، خیاط یا هرچی هم باشی میتونی تو یوتیوب آموزش بزاری و کسب درآمد دلاری کنی { این ساده ترین بود }


خلاصه از من گفتن بود ، خواستی هم برو دنبال پزشکی و 7 سال عمومی و 2 سال تخصص و 2 سال فوق تخصص و ...  :Yahoo (20): 
تهش چی؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

با توجه به جملاتت فهمیدم، خانواده سرنوشت تورو تعیین میکنه نه خودت
پس دور شو
برو یه شهر دیگه
فقط برو

----------


## _Joseph_

> پول هم ک ماشالا الان شما تو هرچی مهارت داشته باشی ، دنبالت میاد { میگم مهارت نه مدرک } ، هررررررررررچی ، شما کارت خوب باشه بقیه اش خودش میاد ، شما نقاش ، خیاط یا هرچی هم باشی میتونی تو یوتیوب آموزش بزاری و کسب درآمد دلاری کنی { این ساده ترین بود }
> 
> 
> خلاصه از من گفتن بود ، خواستی هم برو دنبال پزشکی و 7 سال عمومی و 2 سال تخصص و 2 سال فوق تخصص و ... 
> تهش چی؟


*سلام

با استارتر و مضمون و حرف شما کاری ندارم ولی در مورد پول میخوام بگم 

متاسفانه دو روز پیش رفتیم دکتر به خاطر گردن درد مادرم که اینقدر بد بود که نمیتونست تکون بخوره . پزشک عمومی که پشت درب مطبش تو یه شهر کوچیک ما که نزدیک 20 هزار نفر جمعیت داره و 5 تا دکتر و یدونه کلینیک تخصصیو ... باز هم پشت در مطب دکتر عمومی صف بود خلاصه بعد از گذست 1 ساعت انتظار با ویزیت 60 تومن رفتیم داخل و نوشتن رادیولوژی هزینه رادیولوژی گردن 200 تومن شد بعدش برگشتیم دومین بار احوالات پول نگرفتن عکس رو دید نوشت متخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب 
رفتیم تبریز و متخصص نوشت ام آر آی هزینه ام آر آی با بیمه شد 388 هزار تومن در ضمن هزینه ویزیت مختصص 90 تومن بود که دو دقیقه هم طول نکشید ویزیتش تازه اونجا هم صف بود { صف که چی بگم والا میدان جنگ بود تازه تو این دوران کرونا و تو نیم ساعت جلو چشمم ایشون حدود 900 هزار تومن{10نفر} کاسب شدند فقط تازه هزینه ویزیت فقط در نیم ساعت تازه اونا قبل ما بودن بعد ما هم 10 نفری بودن و تا تایم اخر مطبش هم 10 الی 20 نفری قطعا میومدن اصلا بگیر روزی 30 تا مریض ببینه فقط ویزیتش میشه روزی 2700000 تومن فقط ویزیت { تازه بیشترم ویزیست میکنه} . میدونم کاسب شدن کلمه درستی برای این کار نیست ولی خوب واقعیت زندگی هست }

بگذریم از شلوغی و هم همه کلینیک تخصصی گلگشت و مطب دکتر ها و درد مریضها و گریه نوزادها ........ بگذریم از شلوغی سی تی اسکن و ام آر آی و ..... بگذریم از داروخونه شلوغی که 8 تا پرسنل هم نمیتونستن دارو خونه رو اداره کنن با   اینکه عین موتور جت کار میکردن ولی شلوغی اینقدر بود که باید 20 دقیقه منتظر میبودی تا کارت رو بکشی و دارو تحویل بگیری ..... بگذریم از همه اینها و صدایی که هر 1 دقیقه میگفت رمز کارت / رمز کارت / رمز کارت و .....
عکس ام آر آی رو دومین بار که میخواستیم نشون بدیم پول نگرفتن و رفتیم نشون دادیم گفتن باید عمل بشه و دیسک گردن داره نخاع رو فشار میده و اگه عمل نشه فلج میشه و ... 
هزینه عملش با بیمه و پلاتین و ... گفت 35 ملیون تومن میگیرم عمل کنم 
رفتیم دکتر بعدی جراع مغز و اعصاب ایشون هم همین نظر رو گفتن ولی با این تفاوت که گفتن 55 ملیون  تومن میگیرم عمل میکنم 
رفتیم سومی گفت 80 ملیون میگیرم عمل کنم و باید هم پول رو واریز کنید { کارت بکشید }{ این سومی معروفترین و پول پرت ترین جراح مغز و اعصاب تبریزه در اذهان عمومی}
برگشتیم با پزشک شهر خودمون که انصافا انسان خوبی هستند و یکی از فامیلهامون که پزشک هستند مشورت کردیم و اجماع جمعی شد که بریم دومی که جراح مغز و اعصاب معروفی هم هست عمل کنن 55 ملیون تومن 

پ.ن: توی مطب که منتظر بودیم از بیماران  هر سه دکتر پرس و جو میکردم و ... یکیشون که از کردستان اومده بود تبریز و یک ماه پیش عمل کرده بود میگفت تومور داشتم تو مغزم و 90 ملیون دادم عمل کنه تازه میگفت چون ریسک عمل بالا بود فقط این پزشک قبول کرد عمل کنه بقیه رد میکردن/ یکی دیگشون میگفت من دیسک کمر عمل کردم شد 25 ملیون و خدا حفظشون کنه آقای دکتر رو / یکی دیگه میگفت من اومدم برا ویزیت دکتر های قبلی گفتن 100 ملیون میگیرم ببینیم این چی میگه و ....
یه حساب سر انگشتی کردم دیدم یک پزشک متخصص مغز و اعصاب حتی اگر تجربه اندکی هم داشته باشد باز هم روزی کف کف اش 50 ملیون رو در میاره کف کف اش هااااا سقفش واقعا ناپیداست چون کلینیک کلا جلو همه پزشکا صف بود اسانسور و پله ها پر آدم بود در او نتبریز به اون دردندشتی و .... 
پ.ن2: اسم دکتر ها رو نمینویسم ولی یکشون 5 سال تجربه داشت اون دوتای دیگه معروفترین های تبریز بودن/ ولی همینقدر بدونید که کم تجربه ترینشون هم بالای 30 ملیون تومن بود
 پزشک عمومی هم اگه دل بده به کار و بلد باشه چجوری مطب داری کنه و با مریض سروکله بزنه و اخلاق مدار باشه روزی زیر 2 تومن در نمیاره مطمئن باشید. حالا ممکنه یه روز کم بشه ولی روزایی هم واقعا ممکنه زیاد هم بشه از 2 تومن ولی میانگین قطعا بالای 1 ملیون تومنه روزی 

حساب و کتاب با خودتون و یکم هم به اندیشه تون پناه ببرید 
من با شغل و ... حرفه ش کار ندارم که از مرض و درد ادمها برای خودشون زندگی میسازن و .... { هر چند همه مریضا واقعا چند ده ملیون خرج کرده بودن تا سلامتی شون رو به دست بیارن ولی اینقدر راضی بودن و ذکر خیر دکتر میکردن انگار دکتر خدای اوناست و هیچ کدومشون نمیگفت زیاد میگیرن و ... همه میگفتن خدا خیرشون بده و نگه شون داره ما رو نجات داد و .... } 
مخلص کلام اینکه :  شما هر شغلی برید نمیتونید اینقدر درامد و احترام و شان و منزلت کسب کنید . این مورد برای من در عرض دو سه روز مطب گردی و کلینیک و ... ثابت شد . باشد که برای شما هم ثابت بشود.
پ.ن 3 : برای سلامتی مادر من و سلامتی همه  دعا کنید .ممنون 

خداحافظ همتون

 ویدیو زیر باورم نمیشد ولی متاسفانه درسته 
**



*

----------


## hassan24

> *
> پ.ن 3 : برای سلامتی مادر من و سلامتی همه  دعا کنید .ممنون 
> 
> خداحافظ همتون 
> 
> 
> 
> *


انشالا شفا برای همه مریض ها من جمله مادر شما

----------


## _Joseph_

> انشالا شفا برای همه مریض ها من جمله مادر شما


ممنون دوست عزیز :Y (694):

----------


## revenant98

دو سال پیش که عضو این انجمن شدم،شما باز هم راجب این موضوع صحبت کردید که چندساله پشت کنکورمو،کسی منو نمیفهمه و .......
باز یه عده اومدن بهتون راهکار دادن ولی الان بعد دو سال همون شرایط رو داری،همون حرف ها رو میزنی.

من اصن قصد قضاوت ندارم 
ولی

اگه میخوای دو سال دیگه باز یه تاپیک با همچین مضمونی نزنی تو رو خدا برو پیش یه روانشناس.

----------


## hassan24

شاید همه میدونن که حتی فکر کردن به اینکه یک سال بخوان پشت بممون هم اشتباه هست ولی فقط کسایی درک میکنن که این تجربه رو داشتن و میدونن چفدر تلخه پس همون طور که استارتر گفتن راهی رو برین که نیاز نباشه این مورد رو تجربه کنیین موفق باشین

----------


## _POORYA_

> *سلام
> 
> با استارتر و مضمون و حرف شما کاری ندارم ولی در مورد پول میخوام بگم 
> 
> متاسفانه دو روز پیش رفتیم دکتر به خاطر گردن درد مادرم که اینقدر بد بود که نمیتونست تکون بخوره . پزشک عمومی که پشت درب مطبش تو یه شهر کوچیک ما که نزدیک 20 هزار نفر جمعیت داره و 5 تا دکتر و یدونه کلینیک تخصصیو ... باز هم پشت در مطب دکتر عمومی صف بود خلاصه بعد از گذست 1 ساعت انتظار با ویزیت 60 تومن رفتیم داخل و نوشتن رادیولوژی هزینه رادیولوژی گردن 200 تومن شد بعدش برگشتیم دومین بار احوالات پول نگرفتن عکس رو دید نوشت متخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب 
> رفتیم تبریز و متخصص نوشت ام آر آی هزینه ام آر آی با بیمه شد 388 هزار تومن در ضمن هزینه ویزیت مختصص 90 تومن بود که دو دقیقه هم طول نکشید ویزیتش تازه اونجا هم صف بود { صف که چی بگم والا میدان جنگ بود تازه تو این دوران کرونا و تو نیم ساعت جلو چشمم ایشون حدود 900 هزار تومن{10نفر} کاسب شدند فقط تازه هزینه ویزیت فقط در نیم ساعت تازه اونا قبل ما بودن بعد ما هم 10 نفری بودن و تا تایم اخر مطبش هم 10 الی 20 نفری قطعا میومدن اصلا بگیر روزی 30 تا مریض ببینه فقط ویزیتش میشه روزی 2700000 تومن فقط ویزیت { تازه بیشترم ویزیست میکنه} . میدونم کاسب شدن کلمه درستی برای این کار نیست ولی خوب واقعیت زندگی هست }
> 
> بگذریم از شلوغی و هم همه کلینیک تخصصی گلگشت و مطب دکتر ها و درد مریضها و گریه نوزادها ........ بگذریم از شلوغی سی تی اسکن و ام آر آی و ..... بگذریم از داروخونه شلوغی که 8 تا پرسنل هم نمیتونستن دارو خونه رو اداره کنن با   اینکه عین موتور جت کار میکردن ولی شلوغی اینقدر بود که باید 20 دقیقه منتظر میبودی تا کارت رو بکشی و دارو تحویل بگیری ..... بگذریم از همه اینها و صدایی که هر 1 دقیقه میگفت رمز کارت / رمز کارت / رمز کارت و .....
> عکس ام آر آی رو دومین بار که میخواستیم نشون بدیم پول نگرفتن و رفتیم نشون دادیم گفتن باید عمل بشه و دیسک گردن داره نخاع رو فشار میده و اگه عمل نشه فلج میشه و ... 
> ...


*نتونستم جواب ندم
کلیت حرفات درسته و منم موافقم باهاش اما چندتا امای مهم داره
خب تو شهر تبریزی یکی از بزرگ ترین شهرای ایران طبیعیه که پزشک هاش هم سرشون شلوغ باشه من خودم تهرانم و اینجا اگر بهتر از تبریز نباشه درامد متخصص ها بدتر هم نیست ؛ در مورد درامد هم این پول هایی که گفتی همش برای خودشون نیست که ولی ی بخش بزرگیش برای خودشونه
اما چندتا نکتس که واقعا باید بهش توجه کرد 
اولا که واقعا چند درصد دکترا به این درآمد و شهرت میرسن ۱ درصد ۵ درصد یا ۱۰ درصد؟ ( میدونیم که حدود ۲۰ درصد عمومی ها تخصص قبول میشن طبق آمار وزارت بهداشت) پس بقیه افراد که پشت کنکور تجربی یا کنکور تخصص میسوزن چی؟
دوما همه هم میخوان برن شهرای بزرگ برای درآمد بیشتر و الان این مشکل هست که مناطق محروم چی پس؟
سوما رسیدن به این مرحله حدودا ۱۰ ۱۵ سال طول میکشه اونم تو سن ۲۰ ۳۰ سالگی ؛ کم نیست واقعا و یکی مثل من نمیتونه این همه مدت درس بخونه بدون درآمدی
اخرین مورد هم اینکه واقعا انقدر پول ما میخوایم چیکار  کاری به پزشکش ندارم دور و ور منم غیر پزشک دنبال پول خیلیه همشون هم درآمدها عالی و همشون هم  دنبال بورس و فلان و فلانن که پول رو پول بذارن فقط ؛ درحالی که ی بخشی از مردم تو روزمره خودشون موندن
ایشالا زودتر هم مادرتون سلامتی شون رو بدست بیارن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *نتونستم جواب ندم
> کلیت حرفات درسته و منم موافقم باهاش اما چندتا امای مهم داره
> خب تو شهر تبریزی یکی از بزرگ ترین شهرای ایران طبیعیه که پزشک هاش هم سرشون شلوغ باشه من خودم تهرانم و اینجا اگر بهتر از تبریز نباشه درامد متخصص ها بدتر هم نیست ؛ در مورد درامد هم این پول هایی که گفتی همش برای خودشون نیست که ولی ی بخش بزرگیش برای خودشونه
> اما چندتا نکتس که واقعا باید بهش توجه کرد 
> اولا که واقعا چند درصد دکترا به این درآمد و شهرت میرسن ۱ درصد ۵ درصد یا ۱۰ درصد؟ ( میدونیم که حدود ۲۰ درصد عمومی ها تخصص قبول میشن طبق آمار وزارت بهداشت) پس بقیه افراد که پشت کنکور تجربی یا کنکور تخصص میسوزن چی؟
> دوما همه هم میخوان برن شهرای بزرگ برای درآمد بیشتر و الان این مشکل هست که مناطق محروم چی پس؟
> سوما رسیدن به این مرحله حدودا ۱۰ ۱۵ سال طول میکشه اونم تو سن ۲۰ ۳۰ سالگی ؛ کم نیست واقعا و یکی مثل من نمیتونه این همه مدت درس بخونه بدون درآمدی
> اخرین مورد هم اینکه واقعا انقدر پول ما میخوایم چیکار  کاری به پزشکش ندارم دور و ور منم غیر پزشک دنبال پول خیلیه همشون هم درآمدها عالی و همشون هم  دنبال بورس و فلان و فلانن که پول رو پول بذارن فقط ؛ درحالی که ی بخشی از مردم تو روزمره خودشون موندن
> ایشالا زودتر هم مادرتون سلامتی شون رو بدست بیارن*


*دقیقا مشکل من اینه که چرا این حرفهایی که گفتید باید وجود داشته باشه ؟؟؟
چرا سهم دانشگاه تهران به اون بزرگی با بیمارستانهای تحت نظرش در دستیاری جراحی مغز و اعصاب سه نفر باشد که از اون سه نفر هم 2 نفر با سهمیه ایثارگری و جانبازی و ... باشد  و 1 نفر سهمیه آزاد باشد ؟؟؟
چرا این انحصار ایجاد شده ؟؟
چرا باید یه نفر از منطقه محروم چند صد کیلومتر طی کنه بیاد تبریز برای ویزیت یک دکتر ؟؟؟؟ 
چرا در سیستم درمانی و آموزش پزشکی ما بیمارستان آموزشی با درمانی ادغام شده و پدر اون رزیدنت و انترن در میاد ؟؟
چرا یک عمل در یک دکتر قیمتش با دکتر دیگر دو برابر فرق داره ؟؟؟ مگه بیمه ثابت نیست و .... این نرخ رو کی تعیین میکنه ؟؟؟ چرا اصلا پزشک باید با مریض بحث پول کنه ؟؟؟ مگه بیمه به عنوان وکیل مدافع مریض نیست ؟؟؟
 بله درسته 15 سال که نه 24 سال درس خوندن و باید هم ثمرش رو ببرن و زندگی راحتی داشته باشن و زحمت کشیده اند ولی خوب این حد از بی عدالتی و بی درو پیکری هم نوبره واقعا 
و چراهایی دیگر 
اما*

----------


## hassan24

> *
> اخرین مورد هم اینکه واقعا انقدر پول ما میخوایم چیکار*


پول بد نیست بردگی بده امیدواره برده پول نشیم

----------


## thanks god

> *سلام
> 
> با استارتر و مضمون و حرف شما کاری ندارم ولی در مورد پول میخوام بگم 
> 
> متاسفانه دو روز پیش رفتیم دکتر به خاطر گردن درد مادرم که اینقدر بد بود که نمیتونست تکون بخوره . پزشک عمومی که پشت درب مطبش تو یه شهر کوچیک ما که نزدیک 20 هزار نفر جمعیت داره و 5 تا دکتر و یدونه کلینیک تخصصیو ... باز هم پشت در مطب دکتر عمومی صف بود خلاصه بعد از گذست 1 ساعت انتظار با ویزیت 60 تومن رفتیم داخل و نوشتن رادیولوژی هزینه رادیولوژی گردن 200 تومن شد بعدش برگشتیم دومین بار احوالات پول نگرفتن عکس رو دید نوشت متخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب 
> رفتیم تبریز و متخصص نوشت ام آر آی هزینه ام آر آی با بیمه شد 388 هزار تومن در ضمن هزینه ویزیت مختصص 90 تومن بود که دو دقیقه هم طول نکشید ویزیتش تازه اونجا هم صف بود { صف که چی بگم والا میدان جنگ بود تازه تو این دوران کرونا و تو نیم ساعت جلو چشمم ایشون حدود 900 هزار تومن{10نفر} کاسب شدند فقط تازه هزینه ویزیت فقط در نیم ساعت تازه اونا قبل ما بودن بعد ما هم 10 نفری بودن و تا تایم اخر مطبش هم 10 الی 20 نفری قطعا میومدن اصلا بگیر روزی 30 تا مریض ببینه فقط ویزیتش میشه روزی 2700000 تومن فقط ویزیت { تازه بیشترم ویزیست میکنه} . میدونم کاسب شدن کلمه درستی برای این کار نیست ولی خوب واقعیت زندگی هست }
> 
> بگذریم از شلوغی و هم همه کلینیک تخصصی گلگشت و مطب دکتر ها و درد مریضها و گریه نوزادها ........ بگذریم از شلوغی سی تی اسکن و ام آر آی و ..... بگذریم از داروخونه شلوغی که 8 تا پرسنل هم نمیتونستن دارو خونه رو اداره کنن با   اینکه عین موتور جت کار میکردن ولی شلوغی اینقدر بود که باید 20 دقیقه منتظر میبودی تا کارت رو بکشی و دارو تحویل بگیری ..... بگذریم از همه اینها و صدایی که هر 1 دقیقه میگفت رمز کارت / رمز کارت / رمز کارت و .....
> عکس ام آر آی رو دومین بار که میخواستیم نشون بدیم پول نگرفتن و رفتیم نشون دادیم گفتن باید عمل بشه و دیسک گردن داره نخاع رو فشار میده و اگه عمل نشه فلج میشه و ... 
> ...


رفیق پول در حد یک کاغذ برای تبادل و رفع نیازات روزانه انسانه ، انسان تا همین حد که یک زندگی ریلکس و معمولی داشته باشه کافیه { که این مورد رو هر مهارتی میتونه بسازه } ، درضمن من ک نگفتم حقوق پزشکی کمه ، شما منظور من رو بد برداشت کردی و درباره برداشت اشتباهت توضیح دادی ، من حرفم نقد رشته پزشکی از نظر درآمد نبود.
ما اومدیم تو این جهان که کل وقتمون رو بذاریم برای پول؟ ما اومدیم زندگی کنیم ، از ثانیه به ثانیه اش لذت ببریم ، یک زندگی ریلکس و معمولی بسازیم و آخرش هم *بوم* ، بریم به هیچی، بازی تموم شد ، اونهمه پول و ... دسترسی بهش قطع میشه ، اما ثانیه هایی که زندگی کردیم برای همیشه با ما میمونن.
از صمیم قلب امیدوارم مادر شما شفا پیدا کنه، اما برعکس دعای شما برای من {باشد که برای شما هم ثابت بشود} من امیدوارم برای هیچ انسانی در هیچ کجای کره زمین هرگز ثابت نشود.

*{ دوستان لطفا برداشت ها و توصیه های من به کاربران رو فقط به چشم توصیه به همون کاربر ببینید ، مثل یک نسخه پزشک که فقط برای همون بیماره ، ن افراد دیگری ، منم خواستم این کاربر رو بعد از 8 سال از چرخه کنکور نجات بدم ، بیاید منطق داشته باشیم و بر اساس شرایط افراد توصیه و پیش بینی کنیم. وگرنه من هیچ وقت رشته پزشکی رو نقد نکردم و بی منطق و رویاپرداز نیستم ، من اکیدا باز هم به این خانم توصیه میکنم که کنکور رو بذاره کنار و بره دنبال علاقش ، خودشون هم تو تاپیک گفتن اگه بازم بمونن نمیخونن }*

----------


## _Joseph_

> رفیق پول در حد یک کاغذ برای تبادل و رفع نیازات روزانه انسانه ، انسان تا همین حد که یک زندگی ریلکس و معمولی داشته باشه کافیه { که این مورد رو هر مهارتی میتونه بسازه } ، درضمن من ک نگفتم حقوق پزشکی کمه ، شما منظور من رو بد برداشت کردی و درباره برداشت اشتباهت توضیح دادی ، من حرفم نقد رشته پزشکی از نظر درآمد نبود.
> ما اومدیم تو این جهان که کل وقتمون رو بذاریم برای پول؟ ما اومدیم زندگی کنیم ، از ثانیه به ثانیه اش لذت ببریم ، یک زندگی ریلکس و معمولی بسازیم و آخرش هم *بوم* ، بریم به هیچی، بازی تموم شد ، اونهمه پول و ... دسترسی بهش قطع میشه ، اما ثانیه هایی که زندگی کردیم برای همیشه با ما میمونن.
> از صمیم قلب امیدوارم مادر شما شفا پیدا کنه، اما برعکس دعای شما برای من {باشد که برای شما هم ثابت بشود} من امیدوارم برای هیچ انسانی در هیچ کجای کره زمین هرگز ثابت نشود.
> 
> *{ دوستان لطفا برداشت ها و توصیه های من به کاربران رو فقط به چشم توصیه به همون کاربر ببینید ، مثل یک نسخه پزشک که فقط برای همون بیماره ، ن افراد دیگری ، منم خواستم این کاربر رو بعد از 8 سال از چرخه کنکور نجات بدم ، بیاید منطق داشته باشیم و بر اساس شرایط افراد توصیه و پیش بینی کنیم. وگرنه من هیچ وقت رشته پزشکی رو نقد نکردم و بی منطق و رویاپرداز نیستم ، من اکیدا باز هم به این خانم توصیه میکنم که کنکور رو بذاره کنار و بره دنبال علاقش ، خودشون هم تو تاپیک گفتن اگه بازم بمونن نمیخونن }*


*نه نه من اصلا نقد نکردم حرف شما رو صرفا گفتم اونایی که میگن پزشکی پول نداره و ... یه سری عدد و رقم دادم اول حررفم هم گفتم که استارتر و حرف شما کاری ندارم و میخوام در رابطه با پول حرف بزنم و گفتم که اتفاقا پزشکی خوب هم پول داره و برای کسی که میتونه و میخواد یه راه مطمئن هستش برای رسیدن به پول ولی خوب یه جاهایی واقعا باید دل و احساس و شرفت رو له کنی به خاطر پول که از نظر من ارزشش رو نداره واقعا از این بابت . برعکسش هم تو کشورمون زیاد داریم . دکتر شربیانلویی تو همین تبریز پنجشنبه ها ویزیت رایگان دارن برای افراد کم در امد و خودم به شخصه میشناسم افراد زیادی رو که رایگان عمل کرده اند . ولی پزشکانی هم داریم که میگن اول کارت بکش بعد عمل و ....
کلا شما رو نقل گرفتم یکم حرف بزنم 
والا شما که حرف اشتباهی نزنید که من جسارتی بکنم  طرف حرف من کسایی بودن که میگن پزشکی پول نداره و اشباع شده و دارن از گشنگی میمیرن و .... 
آره واقعا از ته دلم آرزو میکنم هیچ کسی حتی روی مطب دکتر رو هم نبینه*  :Yahoo (101): 

*برعکسش هم ویدیو بزاریم 
*

----------


## AAT2020

> *سلام
> 
> با استارتر و مضمون و حرف شما کاری ندارم ولی در مورد پول میخوام بگم 
> 
> متاسفانه دو روز پیش رفتیم دکتر به خاطر گردن درد مادرم که اینقدر بد بود که نمیتونست تکون بخوره . پزشک عمومی که پشت درب مطبش تو یه شهر کوچیک ما که نزدیک 20 هزار نفر جمعیت داره و 5 تا دکتر و یدونه کلینیک تخصصیو ... باز هم پشت در مطب دکتر عمومی صف بود خلاصه بعد از گذست 1 ساعت انتظار با ویزیت 60 تومن رفتیم داخل و نوشتن رادیولوژی هزینه رادیولوژی گردن 200 تومن شد بعدش برگشتیم دومین بار احوالات پول نگرفتن عکس رو دید نوشت متخصص جراحی مغز و اعصاب 
> رفتیم تبریز و متخصص نوشت ام آر آی هزینه ام آر آی با بیمه شد 388 هزار تومن در ضمن هزینه ویزیت مختصص 90 تومن بود که دو دقیقه هم طول نکشید ویزیتش تازه اونجا هم صف بود { صف که چی بگم والا میدان جنگ بود تازه تو این دوران کرونا و تو نیم ساعت جلو چشمم ایشون حدود 900 هزار تومن{10نفر} کاسب شدند فقط تازه هزینه ویزیت فقط در نیم ساعت تازه اونا قبل ما بودن بعد ما هم 10 نفری بودن و تا تایم اخر مطبش هم 10 الی 20 نفری قطعا میومدن اصلا بگیر روزی 30 تا مریض ببینه فقط ویزیتش میشه روزی 2700000 تومن فقط ویزیت { تازه بیشترم ویزیست میکنه} . میدونم کاسب شدن کلمه درستی برای این کار نیست ولی خوب واقعیت زندگی هست }
> 
> بگذریم از شلوغی و هم همه کلینیک تخصصی گلگشت و مطب دکتر ها و درد مریضها و گریه نوزادها ........ بگذریم از شلوغی سی تی اسکن و ام آر آی و ..... بگذریم از داروخونه شلوغی که 8 تا پرسنل هم نمیتونستن دارو خونه رو اداره کنن با   اینکه عین موتور جت کار میکردن ولی شلوغی اینقدر بود که باید 20 دقیقه منتظر میبودی تا کارت رو بکشی و دارو تحویل بگیری ..... بگذریم از همه اینها و صدایی که هر 1 دقیقه میگفت رمز کارت / رمز کارت / رمز کارت و .....
> عکس ام آر آی رو دومین بار که میخواستیم نشون بدیم پول نگرفتن و رفتیم نشون دادیم گفتن باید عمل بشه و دیسک گردن داره نخاع رو فشار میده و اگه عمل نشه فلج میشه و ... 
> ...


از استارتر معذرت می خوام بابت بی ربط پیام گذاشتن
جوزف جان تو همونی نبودی که با من سر نبودن یا بودن خدا بحث می کردی؟
اگه همونی می گفتی خدا نیست الان می گی دعا کنیم. نمی دونم شاید اشتباه گرفتم
خدا مادرت رو شفا بده انشاالله

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> رفیق پول در حد یک کاغذ برای تبادل و رفع نیازات روزانه انسانه ، انسان تا همین حد که یک زندگی ریلکس و معمولی داشته باشه کافیه { که این مورد رو هر مهارتی میتونه بسازه } ، درضمن من ک نگفتم حقوق پزشکی کمه ، شما منظور من رو بد برداشت کردی و درباره برداشت اشتباهت توضیح دادی ، من حرفم نقد رشته پزشکی از نظر درآمد نبود.
> ما اومدیم تو این جهان که کل وقتمون رو بذاریم برای پول؟ ما اومدیم زندگی کنیم ، از ثانیه به ثانیه اش لذت ببریم ، یک زندگی ریلکس و معمولی بسازیم و آخرش هم *بوم* ، بریم به هیچی، بازی تموم شد ، اونهمه پول و ... دسترسی بهش قطع میشه ، اما ثانیه هایی که زندگی کردیم برای همیشه با ما میمونن.
> از صمیم قلب امیدوارم مادر شما شفا پیدا کنه، اما برعکس دعای شما برای من {باشد که برای شما هم ثابت بشود} من امیدوارم برای هیچ انسانی در هیچ کجای کره زمین هرگز ثابت نشود.
> 
> *{ دوستان لطفا برداشت ها و توصیه های من به کاربران رو فقط به چشم توصیه به همون کاربر ببینید ، مثل یک نسخه پزشک که فقط برای همون بیماره ، ن افراد دیگری ، منم خواستم این کاربر رو بعد از 8 سال از چرخه کنکور نجات بدم ، بیاید منطق داشته باشیم و بر اساس شرایط افراد توصیه و پیش بینی کنیم. وگرنه من هیچ وقت رشته پزشکی رو نقد نکردم و بی منطق و رویاپرداز نیستم ، من اکیدا باز هم به این خانم توصیه میکنم که کنکور رو بذاره کنار و بره دنبال علاقش ، خودشون هم تو تاپیک گفتن اگه بازم بمونن نمیخونن }*


به به چه حرفای قشنگی. البته بیشتر واسه کتابا و فیلماس‌! دوست عزیز همون زندگی نرمال و ریلکسی که قراره از ثانیه به ثانیه‌ش لذت ببری فکر میکنی کم پول میخواد؟ امسال خط فقر برای شهر تهران ۱۰ میلیون تومن بوده! خودت حساب کن وضعیت چطوره و اکثر مردم دارن تو چه فلاکتی زندگی میکنن!

----------


## _Joseph_

> از استارتر معذرت می خوام بابت بی ربط پیام گذاشتن
> جوزف جان تو همونی نبودی که با من سر نبودن یا بودن خدا بحث می کردی؟
> اگه همونی می گفتی خدا نیست الان می گی دعا کنیم. نمی دونم شاید اشتباه گرفتم
> خدا مادرت رو شفا بده انشاالله


*خدای اسلامی و دینی خیلی وقته برای من وجود نداره 
اگر باور کنیم خدایی هست که یک داستان خلقتش را در کتابی برای انسان نقل کرده کرده است و آدم و حوا و ....
در اینصورت زندگی یک چالش و جنگ بین خدا و شیطان است که انسان بهای آن را ناخواسته میپردازد .
در ضمن دعا کردن فقط پیشگاه خدا نیست دعا کردن یعنی طلب و آرزوی سلامتی برای کسی 
مواظب خودت باش هم دعا محسوب میشود .
ممنون از شما*

----------


## _POORYA_

> به به چه حرفای قشنگی. البته بیشتر واسه کتابا و فیلماس‌! دوست عزیز همون زندگی نرمال و ریلکسی که قراره از ثانیه به ثانیه‌ش لذت ببری فکر میکنی کم پول میخواد؟ امسال خط فقر برای شهر تهران ۱۰ میلیون تومن بوده! خودت حساب کن وضعیت چطوره و اکثر مردم دارن تو چه فلاکتی زندگی میکنن!


*فکر نکنم اصلا منظور ایشون این بوده به حقوق ۵ تومنی کارمندی راضی بشید و با همینقدر پول از زندگیتون لذت ببرید و ازین حرف های کلیشه ای!
هدفش این بود که بگه به همون درآمد ۱۰ تا ۲۰ میلیونی هم راضی باشید و برای ۵۰ میلیون یا ۱۰۰ میلیون درآمد انقدر ریسک نکنید و عمرتونو هدر ندید

*

----------


## Saeed79

> *خدای اسلامی و دینی خیلی وقته برای من وجود نداره 
> اگر باور کنیم خدایی هست که یک داستان خلقتش را در کتابی برای انسان نقل کرده کرده است و آدم و حوا و ....
> در اینصورت زندگی یک چالش و جنگ بین خدا و شیطان است که انسان بهای آن را ناخواسته میپردازد .
> در ضمن دعا کردن فقط پیشگاه خدا نیست دعا کردن یعنی طلب و آرزوی سلامتی برای کسی 
> مواظب خودت باش هم دعا محسوب میشود .
> ممنون از شما*


*وقتی به خدایی اعتقاد نداریم , یعنی به بازخورد اعمال معنویمون هم اعتقادی نداریم (اعم از دعا کردن عبادت نماز خوندن)
از کلمه اول تا آخر صحبت هات تناقضه
طلب و آرزوی سلامتی ؟!! میتونی بگی طلب از چه کسی ؟ کاملا مشخصه ناخودآگاه به خدایی اعتقاد داری که انقدر صحبت هات متناقضه 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *وقتی به خدایی اعتقاد نداریم , یعنی به بازخورد اعمال معنویمون هم اعتقادی نداریم (اعم از دعا کردن عبادت نماز خوندن)
> از کلمه اول تا آخر صحبت هات تناقضه
> طلب و آرزوی سلامتی ؟!! میتونی بگی طلب از چه کسی ؟ کاملا مشخصه ناخودآگاه به خدایی اعتقاد داری که انقدر صحبت هات متناقضه 
> 
> *


*نمیدانم. نمیدانم سعید و نمیدانم و به همی بسنده میکنم.
**افسوس! فلسفه، حقوق، طب، و تو نیز الهيّات ملال آور! شما را من با شور و شکیایی، به حد کمال آموخته ام: و اکنون منم اینجا، دیوانه ی بینوا، که از خرد و فرزانگی همان قدر برخوردارم که پیشتر بوده ام. درست است که عنوان دکتر و استاد دارم، و ده سال است که شاگردانم را، اینجا و آنجا، به دلخواه خود می برم. خوب می بینم که ما قادر به شناخت هیچ چیز نیستیم! همین خونم را به جوش می آورد.
راست است که من از همه احمق هایی که در دنیا هستند، از دکترها، استادها، نویسندگان و راهبان، بیشتر می دانم. دیگر نه دچار وسواسم و نه شک آزارم می دهد. نه هیچ ترسی از شیطان دارم، نه از دوزخ؛ و از همین رو است که از هرگونه شادی محروم گشته ام. در واقع، گمان ندارم که هیچ چیز خوبی دانسته باشم، یا بتوانم چیزی را به مردم بیاموزم که بهترشان کند و به راه ایمان بیاورد.
در دنیا نه ملکی دارم، نه پولی، نه افتخاری و نه سلطه ای؛ سگ هم زندگی را به همچو بهایی نمی خواهد؛ از این پس، کار دیگری برایم نمانده جز آن که به جادو رو بیاورم. اوه! کاش نیروی روح و کلام رازهایی را که از آن بی خبرم بر من کشف می کرد؛ و کاش من دیگر مجبور نبودم به صد زحمت چیزی را که نمی دانم بگویم؛ باری، کاش می توانستم همه آنچه را که جهان در خود نهفته دارد بشناسم و، بی آن که بیش از این به واژه های بیهوده دل ببندم، آنچه را که طبیعت از کار مایه نهائی و تخمک های جاودانه در خود دارد ببینم!
ای اختر پر فروغ سیمین تاب، ای ماه لب از گفتار بسته، لطف کن و برای آخرین بار نگاهی بر درد من بیفکن! چه بسا شب ها که من در کنار این میز بیدار بوده ام! و آنوقت تو، ای دوست غمزده، روی توده ای از کتاب و کاغذ بر من ظاهر میشدی؟ آخ! کاش می توانستم در روشنای لطیف تو از کوه های بلند بالا بروم، در غارها با اشباح ول بگردم، روی سبزه ی رنگ پریده ی چمنزارها برقصم، بی مایگی های علم را همه فراموش کنم، و جوانی از سرگرفته در خنکای شاداب شبنم آب تنی کنم.
افسوس! و من در سیاهچال خود همچنان در تب و تابم. روشنایی لطیف آسمان جز به زحمت نمی تواند از روزنه ی ناچیز دیوار، از این شیشه های نقاشی شده، و از میان این توده توده ی کتاب های گرد گرفته و کرم خورده و کاغذهای تا سقف برهم انباشته به درون راه یابد. من جز شیشه ها، جعبه ها، افزارها و چارپایه و صندلی پوسیده که میراث نیاکان من اند چیزی گرد خود نمی بینم. این است دنیای تو، فاوست، و همچو چیزی دنیا نام دارد!

فاوست faust
یوهانگ ولفانگ فون گوته*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *فکر نکنم اصلا منظور ایشون این بوده به حقوق ۵ تومنی کارمندی راضی بشید و با همینقدر پول از زندگیتون لذت ببرید و ازین حرف های کلیشه ای!
> هدفش این بود که بگه به همون درآمد ۱۰ تا ۲۰ میلیونی هم راضی باشید و برای ۵۰ میلیون یا ۱۰۰ میلیون درآمد انقدر ریسک نکنید و عمرتونو هدر ندید
> 
> *


ایشون خودش میتونه منظورشو بگه

----------


## mojtabay

واقعا چرا همه به فکر پزشکین 
سر در پزشکی و این جور رشته ها 
اینهمه رشته ریخته 
یه میلیون نفر میخوان پزشک شن 
خو من ... تو پزشکی

----------


## mojtabay

پارسال بود که اومدم در مورد پزشکی تو یکی از تاپیک های دیگه نوشتم ، یکی از دوستان که ادعای فضلش میشد 
اومد و کوبید ما رو ، که چرا این حرفا رو میزنی و ... خلاصه که حرف ها خوردیم  :Yahoo (4):  
چه عجیب که بعد مدت ها اومدم فروم و با این تاپیک مواجه شدم 
و دارم میبینم همون عزیز دل ، داره حرف هایی میزنه ، مشابه حرفای پارسال من
واقعا جالب بود  :Yahoo (4):

----------

